# Durban Sands owners with a week on Deposit with RCI



## Dunk (Feb 1, 2011)

I just went onto RCI and the week that I had in the bank which originally said it was worth 8 TPU.....now says 26.

I immediately combined it with another week.

Not sure what is going on, but I am very happy.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2011)

Holy Cow!  I saw a similar message from a couple of other folks (not SA owners).  Tried to get in tonight and couldn't.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 1, 2011)

Dunk, that's great!  I just looked at RCI and there is no change in my DS TPs.


----------



## Dunk (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry Gal. My week was a top trader until the changed to TPU. I wrote several letters to RCI complaining about the drop in trading power, maybe someone actually read one.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, it's not a problem, especially since I sold it last month and RCI just hasn't taken it off my record yet.  :rofl:


----------



## kewanee (Feb 4, 2011)

My 2 BR DS white week shows 8 TP and my red week...... 9 !!  Maybe you have to be the squeaky wheel to get the big bump.


----------



## lance1097 (Feb 4, 2011)

About two weeks ago I combined two durban weeks (one was going to expire in 60 days) and got a 35 TP out of them. I just looked at my weeks since reading this post and saw that my 2 2012 weeks for DS are still 8tp each.

To my surprise though my combined week is now a 47.

Weird.


----------



## Loes (Feb 5, 2011)

I also got extra TP's for my Silversands and Strand Pavilion weeks. RCI added 9 points to my Strand Pavilion 2010 and 2011 weeks and 10 to my Silversands 2010 week. These weeks were already used for an exchange!


----------



## patsymck (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone traded with their combined points?  Is there really a big change in what is available for trade?

Pat


----------



## owen1521 (Feb 5, 2011)

*yes, huge difference*



patsymck said:


> Has anyone traded with their combined points?  Is there really a big change in what is available for trade?
> 
> Pat



everyone can see all available trades now. 1.sign in to rci 2. go to search for vacation 3. directly above the world map that comes up in that page you will see " You are currently searching »Exchange Only, Bookable Only click to change" 4.click on click to change. 5. check the box (Show all available RCI vacations)  6. click update search on bottom.    you will then see all available rci vacations no matter the point value.  hope this helps


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wanted to pipe in that my DS week 3 deposited in '10 got bumped to 14 from 9, but my '11 week remains at 9.  Not sure what '12 will bring and I've been watching as the currency exchange rate creeps up a bit before paying.


----------



## patsymck (Feb 8, 2011)

everyone can see all available trades now. 1.sign in to rci 2. go to search for vacation 3. directly above the world map that comes up in that page you will see " You are currently searching »Exchange Only, Bookable Only click to change" 4.click on click to change. 5. check the box (Show all available RCI vacations) 6. click update search on bottom. you will then see all available rci vacations no matter the point value. hope this helps 

Owen,

There is no way I could have found this on my own, still need to learn much more, thank you


----------

